# Ducks in Flight



## naturezone (Jan 18, 2011)

I surprised these ducks (or should I say, they surprised me!) along a small creek and was just able to catch them against the red willows alongside the creek before they got away. I didn't have time to make any adjustments to the camera before shooting, but I thought the shallow depth of field I was using just before surprising the ducks gave this image a unique quality.

Nature Zone Photography







Thanks for looking...


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 18, 2011)

You're right, very lucky, but also very good shot. The settings must have been perfect for this photo when the situation came up!


----------



## burgo (Jan 19, 2011)

great shot. It wasn't luck, you were there, you had your camera and an opportunity presented itself.  That's good photography.


----------



## Xavi (Jan 19, 2011)

Great capture! Way to take advantage of the moment.


----------



## Blitz55 (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW!

I really really love this image.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice! Very little motion blur on the wing tips! I have a hard time to achieve such a result! Impressive!
Like burgo said, there is no luck if you were there at the right moment with the right gear. You were there to photograph and that is what you achieved with flying colours!


----------



## ASA1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Amazing shot. They pop right out of the background with almost a 3D effect.


----------



## Undo (Jan 19, 2011)

Amazing shot. Did you tweak the colors?


----------



## naturezone (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the great comments... I'm really happy with the way this shot turned out.  As for the colors (in response to Undo's post), I didn't tweak them at all, with the exception of adding some contrast.  Again... thanks for the nice comments - I appreciate it!


----------



## safeshot (Jan 20, 2011)

great shot!! such a wonderful oppurtunity :thumbup:


----------



## OBRichard (Jan 20, 2011)

Well done, it looks like you planned the shot carefully.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 20, 2011)

This is one of the *Best Bird Photography* I have seen so far; It also looks like a beautiful oil painting

Standing Ovation to you

Regards


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 20, 2011)

great shot
beatiful BG


----------



## Curran (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow! Very nice.


----------



## Edsport (Jan 20, 2011)

Awesome. Would love to call this shot mine...


----------



## Scubagod (Jan 20, 2011)

Great shot! Very, very cool!


----------



## Blitz55 (Jan 20, 2011)

I can not get enough of this photo. I just keep coming back for more. You can turn me down in a heart beat. But is there any way of getting a sizable version for a Desktop? Its just so awesome. 

Just had to ask, understand if the answer is no.


----------

